# Citrus Tuna



## LarryWolfe (Dec 24, 2006)

I messed up last weekend on the tuna, but this weekend I nailed it!!!  WOW this stuff is good!!  Seasoned with Wolfe Rub Citrus "version II" and drizzled with a little oil.  Seared for 1.5 minutes on each side!  Much mo betta flavor, especially citrus flavor on this batch.  The heat is probably about half as the first batch.  Getting close, I'll find out more later with the chicken.


----------



## john pen (Dec 24, 2006)

Good looking tuna...is the citrus stuff available yet or are we still testing ?


----------



## Griff (Dec 24, 2006)

The charred on the outside, raw on the inside tuna is the best. It may actually even be a diet food. Good job Larry.

Griff


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Dec 24, 2006)

Looks good Larry.  I havent messed with too much fish.  May have to try grilling some soon.


----------



## Cliff H. (Dec 24, 2006)

Never tried to grill tuna.  It looks pretty good though.


----------



## gator1 (Dec 24, 2006)

That is a nice looking piece of tuna. If I have got to eat healthly - that be it for me. Nice job Larry. 

Gator


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 24, 2006)

I'll tell you what, I've had raw tuna "sashimi" but I've never grilled it.  This stuff rocks!!! I'll be eating alot of this over at least the next 4 months!!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 24, 2006)

It looks great Larry. I'm not much into eating that stuff that raw but I've got to give it a try!


----------



## Green Hornet (Dec 25, 2006)

Tuna rocks! That is how I do mine too. Lightly grilled, Just have to make sure it is fresh. We don't want Larry with an upset tummy


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 25, 2006)

Me too. Gives you two different flavors/textures in one piece of meat. Looks awesome Larry!


----------



## LowRent (Dec 27, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> I messed up last weekend on the tuna, but this weekend I nailed it!!!  WOW this stuff is good!!  Seasoned with Wolfe Rub Citrus "version II" and drizzled with a little oil.  Seared for 1.5 minutes on each side!  Much mo betta flavor, especially citrus flavor on this batch.  The heat is probably about half as the first batch.  Getting close, I'll find out more later with the chicken.



Larry,
Where did you pick that tuna up? I've been getting mine from Costco but, unlike many of the other food purchases there, I haven't been that happy with it.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 27, 2006)

LowRent said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually I got it from Blooms, three frozen vac sealed pieces for like $7.


----------



## LowRent (Dec 28, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Actually I got it from Blooms, three frozen vac sealed pieces for like $7.



I'm not familiar w/Blooms, but I've been buying frozen vacuum packed as well (I'm pretty sure that's what most sushi places use--though I am certain there are various grades of tuna as well).  Do you know what type of tuna it said on the package?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 28, 2006)

LowRent said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Blooms is just a spruced up Food Lion, owned by the same people.  The frozen seafood of any kind is the way to go, unless you live on the coast and buy locally caught seafood.  The crap they have in the seafood section around his is all previously frozen and for crap!


----------

